# screensaver



## suleman1uk (Dec 8, 2003)

i was wonderng ware there any gud lotr screensavers


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 8, 2003)

Do you think this is the right place to ask such a question?
You can find some here:
www.theonering.net or some of the other more famous sites.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Dec 8, 2003)

I get my LOTR screensavers from www.lordoftherings.net


----------



## Finglas (Dec 10, 2003)

if you type in google, there are so many of them. there are also a lot of desktop themes. i'd beware if i were you, they can take up a lot of space, especially if you have a laptop, or not a big enough of a hard drive.


----------

